# treating bloat



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

I looked through the hospital section cant find the way you would treat bloat with epson salt does anyone know the propper procedure to treat blaot in a 175 gallon tank . thank you for all posts


----------



## Gul (Apr 21, 2010)

Malawi Bloat

Did a quick search and came up with this, hope it helps


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Care and Maintenance of Tropheus


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

*Currently treating bloat*

My Ulwile Troph got bloat around Saturday and I quickly put him in a separate tank. I am dosing the tank with Metronidazole and also soaking his food in it. I em using Epsom salt ,Marine salt and baking soda in my tank as always which helps in general. I have Metronidazole pills which treat 20 gallons each. I began by noticing my Troph floating near the top of the tank,vertically.I have had this happen 3 times before. So I started the Metro and soaking of food. Then every day doing a 50% water change and dosing the new water With more metro. The following day the Troph was layin near the bottom,not moving around at all.Next day the same procedure,metro,soaking and water change.Same behavior. Today I just came home and he is swimming around like he is getting a lot better. So I am going to repeat the procedure again and hopefully reintroduce tomorrow.If you don't have too many Trophs that are sick then I wouldn't tart the whe tank.Metronidazole will kill a lot of your beneficial bacteria.It is an antibiotic. I also read that people use clout,which I am not familiar with. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Epsom Salts raises GH and improves osmoregulation. This is one of those examples of why proper GH is so important, particularly with hard water cichlids such as Tropheus. A GH of at least 14 is recommended for Tanganyikan cichlids. best advise is to check your GH and KH levels and report back what they are. If low, increase the GH accordingly with the Emsom salts until a desired GH level is reached.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

my dkh is 11 i had that tested before
i started treating the metonidazole and epson salts so i am hoping will help i did a 50% water change gonna wait three days dot procedure again


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i have had these guys since just before christmas this is the first time i have had problems i am hoping this works i have gave my gf a tip on how much to feed the big thing is i think she was over feeding alot


----------



## EVANDU (Dec 30, 2010)

it will work, just keep trying i had three times like this problem, and i used the the same procedure as Vman,metro,soaking and water change. only one died and five of them alived. good luck


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

How are your Trophs?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> my dkh is 11 i had that tested before
> i started treating the metonidazole and epson salts so i am hoping will help i did a 50% water change gonna wait three days dot procedure again


Epsom Salts raise GH not KH. What is your GH level?


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Woke up this morning and found him dead. I guess I didn't catch it in time. Good luck.


----------

